# Pflanzen online bestellen



## Knut (23. März 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hat von euch schon mal jemand bei www.teichplanzzentrale.de Pflanzen bestellt und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?

Glück auf
Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo Markus,
bei Deinem Link kann man mit Sicherheit nichts bestellen, weil er nämlich falsch ist 

Meintest Du evt. http://www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de/ ?

hab bisher noch keine Pflanzen bestellt... wollte nur auf den möglichen Falschen Link hinweisen


----------



## MadDog (24. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hi Markus,
ich habe letztes Jahr im Frühjahr online Teichpflanzen bestellt über e..y. Die Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach Geldeingang. Die Pflanzen waren sehr gut und feucht eingepackt.
Es hat sich um ein Mix von 10 verschiedenen Pflanzen gehandelt. Von den Pflanzen sind über 80 % gut angegangen und eine wahre Pracht.
Wenn ich mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ansehe, habe ich ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht.
Ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Knut (24. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo Andreas,
vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, natürlich meinte ich "teichplanzenzentrale".
Glück auf
Markus


----------



## buddler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

moin!
kleiner tipmmer darauf achten,dass die pflanzen aus fischfreinen gewässern kommen.
gärtnereien etc.
kann nur aus erfahrung sprechen.bin da im letzten jahr in der bucht schwer auf die __ nase gefallen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Zermalmer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*



buddler schrieb:


> kleiner tipmmer darauf achten,dass die pflanzen aus fischfreinen gewässern kommen.
> gärtnereien etc.
> kann nur aus erfahrung sprechen.bin da im letzten jahr in der bucht schwer auf die __ nase gefallen.


Hallo Jörg,
ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man da auf die Nase Fallen kann (auch wenn ich die möglichen Konsequenzen nicht wirklich kenne)
Kannst Du einen Link zu nem Thema nennen oder beschreiben, was und wie das dann mit dem 'auf die Nase Fallen' abgelaufen ist?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## buddler (26. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

hallo!
da ich mir im letzten jahr durch den kauf von __ wasserpest im netz so ziemlich alle erdenklichen krankheiten,inclusive karpfenlaüse,eingefangen habe,kann ich nur raten ,sich vorher über die herkunft der pflanzen zu erkundigen.
durch das veterenäramt wurde auch später der verkauf der pflanzen dieses anbieters im netz gestoppt.war ein privatverkäufer.
könnte mich heute noch dafür in den allerwertesten beißen,dass ich nicht vorher nachgefragt habe,ob die pflanzen aus fischfreien gewässern kamen.leider war der besatz mit koi des anbieters für meine tiere nicht so gut.
die nächsten pflanzen werden garantiert aus gärtnereien bestellt.
ohne die anlage zu kennen,würde ich mir nie mehr wieder pflanzen aus privaten teichen zulegen.
lektion gelernt.leider schmerzlich.
gruß jörg


----------



## Zermalmer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Danke Jörg für die Information...wieder was gelernt.

Zum glück war es bei meinen Pflanzen 'nur' eine __ Posthornschnecke, die ich mir 'mitgebracht' habe.
Auffälligekeiten gab es die letzten Monate im Winterquartier nicht.


----------



## Piddel (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*





Knut schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde,
> hat von euch schon mal jemand bei www.teichplanzenzentrale.de Pflanzen bestellt und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?
> 
> Glück auf
> Markus



Moin,
habe bei dem Händler ( alhi...XYZ ) über ebäh ein Uferpflanzensortiment gekauft und die reinste Katastrophe erlebt. Schlimmer geht nimmer und ich werde meine 1. negative Bewertung in dem Auktionshaus abgeben.

Mein Tipp:... ....und.....:sauer

MfG
Piddel


----------



## Harzbub (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo, 
auch ich habe bei der TPZ mehrfach Pflanzen bestellt.
Ich fand die Qualität und insbesondere die gelieferte Menge immer sehr gut und ausreichend.
Es waren immer mehr als in der Beschreibung angegeben.
Das Tiere vorhanden sind spricht für eine natürliche Hälterung.
Soweit ich informiert bin,  handelt es sich um Naturteiche in denen die Pflanzen gezogen werden.
Ist mir persönlich lieber, als im Gewächshaus vorgetriebene.
MfG
Heinz


----------



## Eugen (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*



Harzbub schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich habe bei der TPZ mehrfach Pflanzen bestellt.
> Ich fand die Qualität und insbesondere die gelieferte Menge immer sehr gut und ausreichend.
> Es waren immer mehr als in der Beschreibung angegeben.
> ...



Naja, es hat halt jeder verschiedene Ansprüche. 
Und wenn 3 Stängel mehr dabei sind ist das ja richtig toll.
(man bekommt was umsonst  )
hast du diese "Naturteiche" auch gesehen 
Meine Info ist da eine ganz andere

Egal,das Thema "TPZ" kommt immer wieder hoch.
(Auch bei mir ... )
Ich hab da eher auch die Erfahrung wie Piddel gemacht.
@Piddel  mal sehen,wie land deine Bewertung stehen bleibt.
Meine war flott gelöscht


----------



## Newbie (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hi zusammen,

sucht mal bei e..y nach "onkelteich".

Da habe ich bis jetzt immer sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Tolle Ware zu guten Preisen (am Besten auf die Auktionen statt auf die "Sofort kaufen"-Angebote gehen) und ein ganz netter Verkäufer.

Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*



Harzbub schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin,  handelt es sich um Naturteiche in denen die Pflanzen gezogen werden.



Eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn einer in Bayern sitzt und schon im März versendet...es sei denn die Teiche sind am anderen Ende der Welt.


----------



## MonaNelly (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

ich kann die teichpfl.z. auch empfehlen, die preise sind super, die pflanzen sind zu 99% angewachsen und gedeihen prächtig  da ich viel bestellt habe, habe ich zusätzlich einige pflanzen kostenlos bekommen


----------



## Piddel (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hi,

an den Pflanzen/Menge habe ich nichts auszusetzen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich z.B. __ Seekanne dort gekauft - einwandfrei.
Es geht mir um die Art und Weise wie mit einem Kunden umgegangen wird !
Habe über e..y weit über 500 Transaktionen ( davon ca. 300 Käufe ) abgewickelt und Erfahrungen gesammelt und nicht eine negative Bewertung abgegeben bzw. erhalten.

Bei der aktuellen Auktion konnte meine SOFORTIGE Zahlung dem SOFORTKAUF ( keine Auktion ) angeblich nicht zugeordnet werden. Das bestellte Pflanzensortiment wurde nur zu 50 % bei Lieferung ( nach 3 Wochen ) geliefert. Es fehlten ohne Kommentar/Mitteilung einfach 3 Pflanzenarten alternativ waren Pflanzen für den Kompost dabei.

Reklamationen wurden mit Schuldzuweisungen und ( den dümmsten ) Ausreden beantwortet. Am Ende bin ich als Kunde noch Schuld etwas gekauft zu haben.
Die fehlenden Pflanzen wurden von mir angemahnt aber  bisher keine Reaktion - mal sehen.

Ich ......mich noch heute über diese Bestellung auch weil die Lieferzeiten in dem Laden einfach ein Grauen waren.


----------

